

J.D. Falk: 1974 - 2011 - spudlyo
http://www.circleid.com/posts/jd_falk_1974_2011/

======
jaylevitt
That is sad; I had no idea he was ill. I remember him from the anti-abuse
community in the 1990s as the commercial and consumer Internet flourished. He
was a rarity there - strongly principled yet pragmatic. He was the anti-
curmudgeon.

